# 0-Bytes in assembler einfühen



## Kyoko (10. August 2004)

Hi,
könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich in Assembler 0-Bytes in das Programm einfüge?

Danke im vorraus, Kyoko.


----------



## squeaker (10. August 2004)

db 0


----------



## Kyoko (10. August 2004)

Ich meine mehrere auf einmal.


----------



## squeaker (10. August 2004)

db 0
db 0
db 0

oder db 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0


bzw. db <anzahl> dup (0) also z.B. db 5 dup (0) für db 0, 0, 0, 0, 0


----------



## Kyoko (10. August 2004)

Danke


----------

